
Ask HN: What are the better countries to immigrate for software developers? - cipherdc
I am currently working as software engineer working in developing country. I am planning to move to another country to work there. I am looking at the countries which provides better job security, compensation, easier immigration rules and importantly better culture(both in work and place)?
======
rayj
Canada has a culture that is much like the USA, but without the somewhat
nonfunctional healthcare and much better merit-based immigration. They want
you if you are peaceful and can contribute to their economy/culture. Victoria
and Vancouver are both beautiful cities that have tech happening, but also
have a decent climate. There are a decent amount of tech meet ups in both.

Salaries are decently lower than the USA though. Taxes can also be slightly
higher, but with the new income tax budget that passed the United States taxes
should be at about the level of California tech salary taxes.

------
vijayr
From my limited research Germany and Australia seem good, though it doesn't
seem easy in Germany if you want to become a citizen. With more and more job
losses and automation, I think this hysteria against (legal) immigration is
only going to grow, justified or not. There would always be a place for people
with highly valued skills though.

I wonder if there are smaller countries (like Estonia etc) which might be
worth exploring.

On this topic, does anyone know of any resource that can ask a series of
questions (age, qualifications etc) and suggest countries they are qualified
for?

------
zapperdapper
Almost anywhere in Europe would be a good choice. Free at the point of use
health care. Stable. I'm in UK. Canada is another good choice. Personally I
would not move to USA for reasons I won't go into here.

But there's a point worth making here - some of the best opportunities for
developers are now in "developing countries".

